# Slip and fall



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Well after plowing incident free for just a tad over nine years we finally have our first slip and fall. A very well known hardware store, on new years day. Lady claims she stepped out of her car and went down instantly. The property owners insurance company called yesterday looking for our plow logs. I just forwarded everything to my insurance to let them sort it out. My sub plowed the property twice that day around 6 am and shortly after noon he went in and cleaned it up. Lady claims to have slipped around 5 or 530 that evening. Sounds like she received a bruise or two. I should also mention the store was closed that day and there is a bar next door.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well this will be fun to play out. 1st go back over there and see if the lot have one of those no parking signs up and take a pix of it if there is one and send to the insurance company. Trespassing.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I had a similar situation a few years back, gave all the info to my insurance and never heard anything again.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was salting a sidewalk at a commercial job one early morning and the snow that was piled on an island had melted a bit the day before leaving a patch of ice by the handicap parking area. As I was salting I heard a lady scream. Turns out she slipped on the ice patch and landed on her behind. I immediately went over and helped her back up, made sure she was ok and she said all was good. She also told me that I can't control mother nature. Never heard another word from her. She was grateful I went over and helped her up though. She was on the heavier side and had a hard time getting to her own feet. 

I guess the point of my post is that if someone thinks they can take advantage of someone else they will certainly do it.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

If you subbed the job out to someone else, make sure you let your GL insurance carrier know and have your sub put his GL carrier on notice.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a quick update, it looks like the property oners insurance company is denying the claim. They claim nobody was negligent, so now I guess we wait and see what happens.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wewille;1752371 said:


> Just a quick update, it looks like the property oners insurance company is denying the claim. They claim nobody was negligent, so now I guess we wait and see what happens.


Blame it on Rogers!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

thanks to that polar vortex, puke is really slick in the parking lots this year


----------

